# False Pregnancy



## BlueNoseOwner (Nov 26, 2011)

I was on the internet doing some research because my dog nipples look like they are getting bigger. Now she has already had her first heat, which was an experience might I add, and I saw it then. But now they look like they are sagging a bit. So what I came across was called a "False Pregnancy", which is when a dog think they are pregnant. Their bodies will even go through the physical changes. So my question is, have any of you been through a false pregnancy with your dog or is this a normal change she's going through because she's getting older????


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

other people will reply, but from what I have read on here its normal for a bitches nipples to grow when they go through heat. Not sure if its a false pregnancy, thought that happens to all natural bitches.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

after they go through there 1st heat there nipples do get bigger and a in some they so sag a bit more then before, shouldnt be alot and shouldnt look like pregnant nipples do. Post a pic of your concerned. Im assuming there is no chance she can be preg? no males were around her?


----------



## BlueNoseOwner (Nov 26, 2011)

as far as i know there were no males, now my frat brother let her outside one time and he forgot that she was out there and she wasn't in the back yard when he went to go get her. so im hoping she's not pregnant because there are other dogs in the neighborhood...but i will definitely post the pics


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds normal, the nipples will get bigger after the first heat. Even if it a false pregnancy there is nothing you really need to do but let her just go through it. If she keeps having them you might consider getting her fixed as it could be a health concern but if she goes through it once or maybe twice in a life time she should be fine.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Well seeing as she was let out to roam free while in heat I would go to the vet for an exam to make sure. You dont want to end up surprised and un prepared if pups are comming. Good reason to make sure your yard is secure inside and out or us a leash. females will roam when in heat looking for males just as males will come looking for them. how long has it been since her heat finished?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

More to the point, was she in full blown heat when she jumped the fence and how long was she missing? How long like how many days has it been since she got out?


----------

